# Hmf Dual slip ons



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Installed a set of hmf duals on my renegade, thought i share a small clip of it at idle.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Any comment on HP gain or atleast a feel of HP gain? I had a buddy that put some on right before Mudnats and said he didnt think it gave him anything, other than a headache.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I dont believe i felt any gain, its just for sound.....if your looking for power go with a full muzzy duals, the stock 1000 has enough power for me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds mean :rockn:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks video don't do it justice


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

man i wish u would have hollered at me Ive got the same exhaust for the 1000 for sale still in the box......could have saved you some $$$$.........if no one buys it pretty soon im gonna cut them and and make custom duals on the brute


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

SOUNDS GOOD THO!!!


----------

